# Martrikelnummer prüfen



## Sdxo123 (11. Nov 2018)

Hey eine Frage weiss einfach nicht weiter...
Ich hab folgende Aufgabe

Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das eine beliebige Matrikelnummer überprüfen kann und je nach Matrikelnummer eine der folgenden Ausgaben liefert: Student hat Studium vor 2000 begonnen. Student hat Studium zwischen 2000 und 2005 begonnen. Student hat Studium nach 2005 begonnen. Anmerkungen: Jede Matrikelnummer besteht aus 7 Ziffern. Die ersten beiden Ziffern geben das Jahr der Inskription bekannt (zB: 0712345: Student hat sein Studium 2007 begonnen). Vernachlässigen Sie in diesem Programm führende Nullen (zB: Matrikelnummer 0052880 wird zu 52880).

Hätte irgendjemand einen Lösungsansatz?
Danke im voraus


----------



## Javinner (11. Nov 2018)

Sdxo123 hat gesagt.:


> Vernachlässigen Sie in diesem Programm führende Nullen (zB: Matrikelnummer 0052880 wird zu 52880)


Welcher Typ eignet sich hier für? Spoiler


Sdxo123 hat gesagt.:


> Student hat Studium vor 2000 begonnen. Student hat Studium zwischen 2000 und 2005 begonnen. Student hat Studium nach 2005 begonnen.


Wenn du dann den Typ ausgelesen hast, verfährst du mit einer if-else-Abfrage weiter.

```
wenn(vor 2000)
    dies
oder wenn(zwischen 2000 und 2005)
    das
oder
    jenes
```


----------



## Robat (11. Nov 2018)

mEn kann man das auch wunderbar mit einem int oder long abbilden. Dann brauch man sich nicht um die führenden Nullen zu kümmern.


----------



## Javinner (11. Nov 2018)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> mEn kann man das auch wunderbar mit einem int oder long abbilden. Dann brauch man sich nicht um die führenden Nullen zu kümmern.


Die Aufgabenstellung ist hier wohl ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Robat (11. Nov 2018)

Die Aufgabenstellung lässt einem die Entscheidung doch offen, wie man eine Matrikelnummer abbildet.


----------

